# AMAZING horse tricks!!!!



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

I came across this video and thought other people would like to see it.
(you might have to highlight the link and paste it in the adress bar)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Awsome!!!!!


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

I think she did good work with her pony.

But I don not think he knows thirty tricks. Alot where the same trick with a diffent name or command.
Either he had a bridle on or not. That is generally not considered a diffrent trick.
Also I think some of the shots were just lucky. She named three diffrent rears but when you watch her in the video they are pretty much what ever the horse does at that moment.

Either way thanks for posting the video it is nice to see some one spend that much time with there horse.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with what LDblackhorse had to say. Some of them were essentially the same thing but different shots and some of her fancy 'dressage moves'... especially the thing she called capriole, were questionable at best.

Nevertheless, it's great to see such a close bond between the two.


----------



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

amazing! beautiful, that's what I can say


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I think of tricks as tricks, not so much riding/dressage movements. It was great to watch, the rider looked so YOUNG but I'm probably insane, lol.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

The horse looked kind of angry.. lots of tail swishing, but it was a pretty wicked video


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't know that qualified as a trick, but I guess I've got a mare that will 'capriole' everytime she sees a cat cross her trail....LOL...


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

that... was... awsome! Now that is the kind of horse i'm tawkin about!


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

i do think that all those _wasn't _tricks. like the dog lay, c'mon, do u call that a trick? i think some of those r just moves.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm impressed with some and not so impressed with others.

I still have NO clue why you would teach your horse to rear or buck under saddle. That was not a capriole, that was a buck, and the girl does not sit well on her horse.

What I am impressed with is the vaulting - I think I went a little green with envy there!

Some of those tricks are really cool, but some can be dangerous. The rear did not look controlled, and more like the pony was peeved than anything else.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Some were neat & there is a definite bond built there. Good to see that. However, I agree with the others. Not really "tricks", to my eyes, they looked like different riding techniques._


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

My horse knows three tricks:
1. Eat
2. Sleep
3. Roll after mommy has just given me a bath :lol:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The vaulting was VERY cool. 
The others not so much. 
I wish I had the guts to vault...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Pretty cool! I also wish I could vault like that! I bet it is fun. That takes a lot of talent!


----------

